

Ask HN: Mailing Newsletters - jay888

I need to send out e-mail newsletters every week to my website users. I am looking for cheap email marketing/newsletter manager solutions. Any recommendations ?<p>Do you recommend downloading open-source newsletter manager like PHPList and installing it on the server ?  Or would you recommend using a hosted newsletter manager like campaignmonitor.com, icontact.com etc.
======
makecheck
An _opt-in_ mailing list system such as GNU mailman would reach the people who
want to be reached and give them plenty of options (e.g. individual mails
versus digest form, the ability to turn it off temporarily for vacation,
etc.).

I would _strongly_ recommend you not automatically E-mail your users on a
weekly frequency! If you must do this, make it infrequent (monthly, no sooner)
and make sure you include genuinely useful information. A good example is
LinkedIn, which includes information that I can definitely use (new
developments among my directly connected peers), and they only send it if I
haven't visited the site in about a month.

~~~
jay888
I will take your advise and mail the newsletter every month.

~~~
pmjordan
The best advice about newsletters I've heard is: send them out when there is
news. News the recipients will want to know about - not marketing spiel,
that'll quickly cause it never to be read again. (c.f. crying wolf)

------
jmah
<http://www.aweber.com/> (not that I've used it)

